# Need long term car hire cheap for son coming over for 6 months



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Can anyone help with names and numbers as he s arriving tomorrow:juggle:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Can anyone help with names and numbers as he s arriving tomorrow:juggle:


You will find that often car hire companies will have an older vehicle which they will hire out cheaply for long term.
Try Leo Opsimos who is located at the bottom of the chloraka hill opposite the ship wreck.
tel 26 273 161


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> You will find that often car hire companies will have an older vehicle which they will hire out cheaply for long term.
> Try Leo Opsimos who is located at the bottom of the chloraka hill opposite the ship wreck.
> tel 26 273 161


Excellent ty V


----------

